# Suitable pet pigeon cage?



## *frillbackpigeons* (Jan 16, 2013)

I am looking into getting a frillback pigeon, and I have been looking at this cage and I think it would be good but want advice from other "pigeon people."
here is the link to the cage: http://www.gtmall.com.au/xl-parrot-escape-jumbo-corner-bird-cage-aviary.html
I am willing to give the pigeon out of cage time for a few hours a day, so it won't be cage bound, but I worry that it may be too high. Would a frillback be able to fly up in it?
Also one more thing, does anyone 'shoulder' their pet pigeons? (As you would a parrot)
thanks!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Wow, thats a nice one! I've actually been looking into that exact cage for my Cockatoo. She's due for a new cage.......she's 18 and so is her cage! That same cage here is around $700.!! Do they ship to the U.S.?
That would be great for a pigeon. Instead of the round perch, you could arrange platform perches from bottom to top. Pigeons prefer platforms. 
Oh, and Welcome to PT!


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

The cage is great for keeping a pigeon indoors. A frillback will fly up to the top no problem. Will you buy a young bird?


----------



## Pidgeys (Nov 18, 2012)

Nice cage! And yes, i shoulder my pigeon everywhere, even to the supermarket haha. Get a flight suit, they are the best thing ever. check out http://www.avianfashions.com/ it's a n.z site but it will give you an idea


----------



## Siobhan (Dec 21, 2010)

My pigeon rides on my shoulder or my head all the time. Sometimes she clings to my back and flaps her wings to maintain her balance instead of getting up on my shoulder. I don't know what THAT's all about.

Pigeons do like platforms as a rule, but my Maggie actually prefers a perch. She ignored her platform entirely so I gave it to my budge, who had an injured foot and couldn't perch for a while, and Maggie doesn't miss it at all. Her favorite perch is a thick one suitable for a large parrot, since she's about the same size as a cockatoo, and her cage is a large dog kennel, but she's out of her cage the majority of the time. If yours is going to have to spend part of the day locked up, that cage looks marvelous. Room to flap around! Some pigeons ignore toys and some enjoy them, so you might get a few to hang here and there. Maggie likes to tear up paper (at least that's cheap entertainment!) but she also likes to peck at the little budgie sized toys with bells on them. And her favorite treat is fruity parrot pellets. If you give your bird those, be prepared for rainbow poops and don't be alarmed by them. Maggie's favorite is the red pellets, so her poops are red and the first time I saw that, I panicked, thinking something awful was wrong with her!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

These are the 'hospital' cages we use for pigeons, one atop the other. If a pigeon has plenty of time out, they work well for them, being of good size and with good roosting places. We have sometimes kept a pair in one of these, to avoid leaving one alone in the aviary while his/her mate is being monitored. I have two of these in my apartment, for when I have our two blind pigeons here. They are Chinchilla cages from what used to be Petsmart, and cost us the equivalent of $120 each I believe.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

John those are nice sized cages.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

John, I like those cages. I think those would be better for a pigeon, and the fact that they are hardware cloth is nice too. Safer. Pigeons need a cage more wide than high. As long as there is room for a shelf, to perch on.


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

I like the first cage. Its huge and has lots of room to flap its wings. Frillbacks have big wings. A wood floor would be better than wire but would need cleaning more often.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

John, that is about the size of my pet pigeon cages where I house my 9 pigeons when they are in the coop quarters when not in their aviary. Mine are just a bit smaller but suitable. They are small animal cages.


----------



## Mary Lynn (Jun 24, 2012)

I think Pidge has too much freedom???


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

I like the cage too.......very nice

The cages that John has shown are great also , especially for situations that require a bird to be brought inside for whatever reason . Jay3 makes a valid point about width rather than height , but if I had the room and a permanant resident inside I would love the cage you are looking at


----------

